# Intellij build jar funktioniert nicht !



## Mx1co (19. Dez 2020)

Hey,
Ich nutze schon seit geraumer Zeit intellij und hatte nie probleme. Jedoch seit neustem kann ich bei einem bestimmten Projekt keine .jar Datei mehr bauen lassen. Ich weis leider nicht woran das liegt und bin langsam am verzweifeln. Hier mein Problem:

Sobald ich meine .jar Datei erzeuge und diese versuche über die Eingabeaufforderung von Windows auszuführen, kommt folgender Fehler:
_java -jar datei.jar_ -> "*Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden werden*".

Nun habe ich verschiedene Sachen bei der Konfiguration meines artifacts ausprobiert.
- Sobald ich die Main-class auswähle kommt folgende Meldung: "_*...src/main/java/META-INF/MANIFEST.MF*_" already exists in VFS

- Wenn ich das Feld der Main-class weg lasse bleibt somit auch das Feld "Directory for META-INF/..." auch frei und die Fehlermeldung kommt nicht mehr.
Dann habe ich jedoch das Problem beim ausführen der jar, dass folgende Fehlermeldung kommt: "_*no main manifest attribute, in...*_"

Ich weis wirklich nicht was ich falsch mache und wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr hierfür evtl eine Lösung parat hättet.
MfG


----------

